# Resources > Professional Associations >  NYU certificate in art mgmt + display (ART HANDLING TRAINING, CERTIFICATES, ETC)

## Modal_Pieces

Hello! 

I am a new member to the board. I am interested in getting involved in the field of art handling and installation for museums or galleries but have little to no background experience. How does one get their foot in the door in a field like this? 

One of the things I came across when doing research was NYU's School of Continuing Professional Studies, which offers a ton of non-credit certificates. One of them is a *certificate* in *"Art Collections Management and Display"* for the purpose of providing _"students with the skills necessary to work as  professionals in a field that is crucial to a broad range of art  institutions and in roles such as registrar, exhibition designer,  collections manager, art handler, and exhibition installer._

*more info is here*: http://www.scps.nyu.edu/content/scps...d-display.html

It includes courses that are, from what it seems, anywhere from 2-5 sessions long in topics ranging from *object care, exhibition design, etc, as well as the opportunity for internships.* 

What are people's thoughts here about a program like this? Would something like this seems like a good idea for someone that wanted to receive professional training in art handling and hopefully gain some experience through internships? Would this be worth the time and money?

There is an *info session next month on January 22, 2015* http://events.scps.nyu.edu/EventList...&type=&rss=rss 
I think I am going to plan to attend to get some more information, discuss opportunities for internships, what prospects are often like for people upon completion of the certificate, and just sort of feel things out. 

Not sure where else to talk about this! Are there other forums like this? Any input is appreciated! 

Thanks!

----------


## Modal_Pieces

Has anyone done any programs of any kind? Does anyone have experience with the training offered by Thomas & Associates Inc. (artstaffing.com)?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This is something that I am not familiar with. Like most old timers my understanding of the work accumulated overtime by working next to more experienced individuals. Supplemented more recently by attending events put on by other established practicing professionals (PACCIN etc...). 
I suppose like most preps I have known I am innately skeptical of academic representations of the work we do. I think a lot of that is because so many of the people who write/teach are not the folks who do the work - and it shows in the end result. That is why PACCIN is always seeking input from working preps and related collections care professionals to present at workshops and contribute articles on the website.
All that said, when someone is providing valuable practical information in classes and workshops then we want to know about it and support it! I am glad to hear that you plan to explore this option. Please report back on this thread with your impressions of what they have to offer.  If you take a class, if I were you, I would take what you are learning and run it by any working professionals that you know just for comparison.
For a greater quantity of responses (and faster ones) you might want to post this question on the PACCIN listserv. That way it goes directly into several hundred inboxes out there.
Good luck!
Ashley

----------


## Modal_Pieces

Thank you for your reply! I understand your mistrust of academic training, and share some of those concerns myself. I am also a bit wary of certificates being another way for universities to rake in money without them being of much great use. But again, I don't know! That's why I'm trying to get some input from others. 

Thank you for your listserv suggestion! I will send an email soon and see what info or experiences others have regarding training.

----------


## Modal_Pieces

I sent an email to ask questions about training to the listserv at the beginning of the week. Let me know if it wasn't received!

I will report on the nyu info session after the 22nd. Thanks!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

It didn't show up on the list that I could see. I will check with Paul Brewin our webmaster to check on it. I can post it on the list for you but you won't be able to see responses if you aren't signed up. Why don't I go ahead and pass your enquiry on to the list and get back to you with responses directly if we can't get your problem solved in a timely manner.

----------


## Modal_Pieces

Hmm, I sent an email to pacinlist@listserve.com as it says to do on the listserve page. 

Anyway, that would be great. Hopefully things will get sorted out. Thanks.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

FROM THE LIST........

The NYU course is one of the few museum studies programs that offers various levels of details regarding training on the subject of handling art. I hope Gerri Thomas, one of the co-organizers and Chuck Agro one of the instructirs can fill in more detail to the PACCIN list of what the NYU course has to offer.



To get involved within this profession, the NYU course would be an excellent place to start and give you a big picture of the profession as a whole. 


Networking as you are doing now, seeking internships and or employment is a task that if you put your time and effort into it will happen. 


On the job training is still the best offering in our profession and with an added benefit of possible mentoring, one can build and grow to any level within.


Good luck and keep an eye out for any training programs offered by keeping your eye on the PACCIN List and forum, ARCS and AIC and other conservation websites for any new programs or workshops being offered.


Regards,


Brent




Brent Powell, Principal
Museum Collection Care 
Consultancy & Management 
Woodend, Victoria 
AUSTRALIA 
PH: +61 03 5427 4689 
MB: +61 0474216311 
Email: brent.powell@ymail.com

----------


## Modal_Pieces

Thanks for your help! It's nice to hear something positive about the program! I am approved for the listserv now, so I should be able to see further replies.

Hopefully Gerri Thomas and Chuck Agro will have more insight to offer. Perhaps they will be at the info session as well.

----------


## waleeedijaz

I sent an email to ask questions about training to the listserv at the beginning of the week. Let me know if it wasn't received!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I have not seen any message posted on the listserv by this user. This is not the listserv this is the PACCIN website forum. You are only allowed to post on this forum if you are a member in good standing. We only ask a very few questions for an individual to be a member on this forum (position and location). Providing a fraudulent  response instantaneously renders your membership invalid.

----------


## Robbain

This may be a slight tangent from the original question, so sorry in advance...
I'm sympathetic to Ashley's view, but have more and more felt that a good practicum covering the actual mechanics of exhibition construction and art handling/packing would be really helpful for those studying to be curators/directors.
...let me rephrase that...
Having curators or directors who have taken a practicum covering the actual mechanics of exhibition construction and art handling/packing would be really helpful for preparators, packers, and art handlers.
Maybe this is an issue unique to the world of contemporary art institutions, but it would certainly not hurt.
Rob




> This is something that I am not familiar with. Like most old timers my understanding of the work accumulated overtime by working next to more experienced individuals. Supplemented more recently by attending events put on by other established practicing professionals (PACCIN etc...). 
> I suppose like most preps I have known I am innately skeptical of academic representations of the work we do. I think a lot of that is because so many of the people who write/teach are not the folks who do the work - and it shows in the end result. That is why PACCIN is always seeking input from working preps and related collections care professionals to present at workshops and contribute articles on the website.
> All that said, when someone is providing valuable practical information in classes and workshops then we want to know about it and support it! I am glad to hear that you plan to explore this option. Please report back on this thread with your impressions of what they have to offer.  If you take a class, if I were you, I would take what you are learning and run it by any working professionals that you know just for comparison.
> For a greater quantity of responses (and faster ones) you might want to post this question on the PACCIN listserv. That way it goes directly into several hundred inboxes out there.
> Good luck!
> Ashley

----------


## bewerbung

I am also a bit wary of certificates being another way for universities to rake in money without them being of much great use.

----------

